# What am I doing wrong with my turning which I normally giva away?



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/oak-turned-bowl-/300717944249?pt=UK_Home_Garden_Decorative_Accents_LE&hash=item46042fadb9

Wow is this april first or what? I am surely missing something.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

maybe you are trying to hard alistair

it always sounds good

but is he selling any


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

That is some bowl

nearly 3ft wide, must have been a wonderful tree
#
Jamie


----------



## SteveL (Jan 31, 2008)

LOL-I tell people that since I can't afford to make furniture for what people are willing to pay, I just give it away for free. They look at me as if I've lost my mind, and … well … I know my mind is in my shop somewhere, but it's true I haven't seen it lately!


----------



## Porchfish (Jun 20, 2011)

I don't see any bids on it yet , Alistair ? But hell, who knows ! There's one out there somewhere with cash burning a hole in his purse ! So how are you doing my friend ? Hope your weather is warm and friendly. Take care of yourself , Don S.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Your blanks must be too small ;-))


----------



## malikinam (Jun 2, 2012)

hello dears..
i am new on this forum and i want to share something to you and i hope you will like it very much.
thanks..


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

If you look at his feedback, all of the stuff he has sold has been less than $20 and not woodworking.. looks like he sells teddy bears? The bowl has no bids on it and he hasn't sold anything even close to that.

It is important to remember (I forget this sometimes myself) that just because you see it for sale, doesn't mean it is actually being sold.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

A couple of points? Nice piece, but value is a relative thing? If some one with money wants it bad enough you will get your money? If you want to start bidding it has to be where people are financially comfortable? Might need better pictures to enhance the features?

Guess my last point is people have no disposable income? The world markets are in big down turn?

Giving it to someone who has contacts and can brag on the piece will get recognition and folks who might buy your next piece?

Good Luck!


----------



## jamsie (Jul 14, 2009)

I don't believe it! 2,500 pounds for a bowl? Must be the 1st. April!


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm not surprised there are still no bids


----------

